# L carnitine for spot fat reduction



## moweey76 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I would appreciate any information about LCarnitine and its ability to be used in Spot Fat Reduction and the procedure on how to carry out the task. 

I have serached the Web and dont have much info. I understand it has been used in some lypo clinics.

Can anyone answer if the L Carn can be used affectively by IM administration for spot fat reduction?

Or is it better used as IV?

Is it safe?


Thanks


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 19, 2010)

*L carn*

Very funny,

I do 8 hours cardio per week. I eat more salad than a hungry rabbit. I am not saying Im relying on the LCarnitine purely. As part of a wholistic approach to fat burning, is it worth it?





Richard Gears said:


> Try skipping a meal and having a salad or (God Forbid) doing some cardio.


----------



## LAM (Sep 19, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would appreciate any information about LCarnitine and its ability to be used in Spot Fat Reduction and the procedure on how to carry out the task.
> 
> ...



L-carnitine or acetyl-l-carnitine both only help to metabolize fatty acids in brown fats.  carnitine is only an amino acid it is not used for IM or subcutaneous site injections.  where in the world did you come up with this "new" use for it?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 19, 2010)

lots of companies have injectable l-carn for sale.  i dont think its for site reduction though...its an im injection so its most likely a systemic loss.  Maybe bone up before you start dogging on people dood.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 20, 2010)

*L carnitine spot fat reduction*

The idea is thrown around on severeal sites here and there check the following link

Cardispan Side Effects | eHow.com

Thanks




LAM said:


> L-carnitine or acetyl-l-carnitine both only help to metabolize fatty acids in brown fats. carnitine is only an amino acid it is not used for IM or subcutaneous site injections. where in the world did you come up with this "new" use for it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> lots of companies have injectable l-carn for sale. i dont think its for site reduction though...its an im injection so its most likely a systemic loss. Maybe bone up before you start dogging on people dood.


 
werd . . vets been using it on race horses for years . . . neigh!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> werd . . vets been using it on race horses for years . . . neigh!


Last time I checked, I didnt have a tail or a mane. Fuhhhhhck that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Last time I checked, I didnt have a tail or a mane. Fuhhhhhck that.


 
grow ya hair baldie!


----------



## LAM (Sep 20, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> werd . . vets been using it on race horses for years . . . neigh!



the last time I checked horses don't have the same biology as humans....any medical studies on the actual "human" use of carnitine injections?


----------



## LAM (Sep 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> lots of companies have injectable l-carn for sale.



sale for human use?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 20, 2010)

Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter | Synthetek

just one of many......


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> grow ya hair baldie!



cant. hair is afraid of me.


----------



## LAM (Sep 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> Synthetine ??? Lipid (Fat) Transporter | Synthetek
> 
> just one of many......




like I stated the medical studies on humans to back up injecting this are where?  

there is nothing miraculous about L-Carnitine it's been in use by bodybuilders for about the past 3-4 decades


----------



## LAM (Sep 20, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter | Synthetek
> 
> just one of many......



one of many supplement companies that make it no drug companies make it.  obviously im not bashing supp companies but if it was that great drug makes would be selling it to.  if it was "miraculous" they would also be using it in Hollywood which they are not. 

the main point is your injecting a free form amino acid which already is very bioavailable in the GIT especially in the acetyl form.  IMO only those with digestive issues, etc. would benefit from this.  using acetyl-l-carnintine before and after exercise does the trick for most when dieting down and even with that you need to take 500-1,000mg per dose.  so how is injecting 2.5ml carnitine better than taking one 500mg capsule of acetyl-l-carnitine?

lol @ injecting it so it must be better...


----------



## unclem (Sep 20, 2010)

i use injectable l-carnitine 2ccs every 3 days. theres 100ml bottles of it sold. it does help with fat reduction. but i also use kynoselen to. but dont ever do it iv are u crazy. no disrespect to LAM as he nos his shit but i use is all iam saying and it helps. its for animals though. mine is usa domestic.


----------



## MDR (Sep 20, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> Very funny,
> 
> I do 8 hours cardio per week. I eat more salad than a hungry rabbit. I am not saying Im relying on the LCarnitine purely. As part of a wholistic approach to fat burning, is it worth it?



Wholistic?  Holy spell-check.


----------



## unclem (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^lmfao!


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok guys I appreciate the mixed feedback. Ill take some time to think of the options in front of me.

In  regards to Hollywood using it if it was good, I disagree completely. I am used to seeing Hollywood using Cocaine and Plastic surgery. Using Hollywood for a benchmark isnt my way of thinking.

Thanks





MDR said:


> Wholistic? Holy spell-check.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 21, 2010)

unclem said:


> i use injectable l-carnitine 2ccs every 3 days. theres 100ml bottles of it sold. it does help with fat reduction. but i also use kynoselen to. but dont ever do it iv are u crazy. no disrespect to LAM as he nos his shit but i use is all iam saying and it helps. its for animals though. mine is usa domestic.


 

ive used it to great effect as well....works MUCH better than any oral analogue of carnitine.


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 17, 2011)

LAM said:


> like I stated the medical studies on humans to back up injecting this are where?
> 
> there is nothing miraculous about L-Carnitine it's been in use by bodybuilders for about the past 3-4 decades



You can read a quite in-depth article on the product here:

The Science Behind: ‘Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter’ | Synthetek

Additionally there are numerous medical studies referenced at the bottom of the article for further information.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 18, 2011)

carnitine helps the human body convert fat into energy


----------

